# Track spacing



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Got another newbie question for you guys. I have been researching track and have finally decided against aluminum track and am going to brass or stainless for the modular layout I am working on. I am stuck though. I want to find out what the appropriate spacing is between 2 tracks for adequate clearance for the trains to pass and not sideswipe each other. Also, is it the same for curves? I have in mind to use 2 close diameters so the spacing on curves doesn't look abnormal (plans look to have either a 6.5' and 8' diameter curves or a 8' and 9' diameter).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to tell us scale... 

Wider on cuves, but again you need to tell us the curve diameter. 

You can use prototype spacing, 1 foot difference in diameter is 6" spacing... not good on tight cuves.. 

You need to provide information for us to help you. 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

If you stick to the advice as posted on the G1MRA web site there is the possibility of rolling stock brushing as the scale they set is 1/32th. I would say that if you stick to the Gauge '2' standards of 4 foot, 6 foot, 4 foot way (to quote Henry Greenly) then the minimum double track width should be 192mm. This should be applied both on straights and curves. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

My apologies. 1/29th.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I did read the line at the bottom of your post 1/29th scale is Gauge '2'. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help Ralph. I do have to say, getting into large scale is COMPLETELY different than HO or the smaller scales I am accustom to I can normally ask a question and everyone understands, but with SO many sizes comprising "G Scale" and all, its confusing. Now, if I understand correctly, you meant by the "4 foot, 6 foot, 4 foot" is: 1 mainline, 6 scale feet of space, then the other mainline?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

James, 

Yes you are correct. Here in the UK we still stick to the traditional terms! The expression means; Track, Passing space, Track. The term comes from navvies who would have to fling themselves flat between the track when "surprised" by an on coming loco. Unfortunately this would not have worked for me as I am somewhat over 6 feet tall (205cm). 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ralph, 
You could dive lengthwise, I've heard that, that distance can go on for miles...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Many local clubs have modular units. My suggestion would be to contact your local club. They have compatibility standards. It might be a good idea to adopt their standards in case you ever might want to add your modules to theirs for a larger setup. These standards usually include height, track spacing, power, radius of curves, etc. Chuck


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Use 8" center to center


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you run 1:29, then you can use prototype spacing on parallel track. 

On curves it makes a difference how sharp the curves are. 

With #6 switches, I found that crossovers gave me about 9" spacing and I maintain that spacing or a bit more on curves, but I have 10' diameter curves. Increase a bit if your curves are sharper. 

Now, better advice, get a "test" car or loco... the greatest overhang I have found is an Aristo RDC car, greater than my 80' USAT passenger cars. 

Greg


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. I did come across module standards finally, not sure how I missed them. Here is the plan I think I am going to follow (courtesy of LSOL) :

http://www.largescaleonline.com/library/modules/mod-corn.jpg
http://www.largescaleonline.com/library/modules/

I see Del Oro uses these standards as well as quite a few other groups. I guess my conclusion as they mention is the radii of both curves to be roughly 4' for the inner mainline and 5' for the outer mainline. The best I can find (in stock) seems to be Bachmann brass.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check RLD Hobbies (an advertiser here) Robbie has good prices and I've always gotten prompt service. I just looked and he has track. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not tested it, but I would be willing to bet some $$ that there is 1:29 rolling stock that will sideswipe on those curves. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

I agree with you that there might be a problem with the longer equipment, if it is run on the inside track. In my opinion you are asking for problems if you use that equipment, especially with body mounted couplers on 4' radius (LGB 16000 series curves). If shorter stock is run on the inside and the longer more modern stock is on the outside, I do not think there would be a problem. 

Only those who run on those modules can really answer the question for certain and I am not one of those.

I am just speculating, based upon my experience with the Aristo wide radius curves (5' radius) and LGB 16000 curves (not at the same time).

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen Del Oro at several shows. I do not remember any "long" trains nor long cars, autoracks, car carriers, or RDC cars running. 

I have seen some 1:20.3 locos, I believe they were K-27's but only on the outside track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

James, 

I had the same questions so on advice from others here I made 3 "clearance cars" based on the longest car that MIGHT run on my layout. The materials and a couple of photos are shown in my thread in Track, Trestles. URL is http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/127650/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

My rolling stock is 1/29th but guests may have larger so I'm building to handle that as well. Minimum curves are 5' radius 

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Alan, 
I believe there may be a flaw in your test cars, from experience; When I had a tunnel, one entrance was on a 10' D curve. I allowed plenty of clearances, but my not so long Sierra passenger cars got hung up in the middle as the center of the car overhangs far beyond straight track clearances. 
In my mind, you should add the longitudinal corners, your center spine only holds the ends together... smile. I had pushed my cars in the openings and "it looked like it should fit". You saw my building planks, out came the chain saw and the portal grew. 
Bay window cabooses and other cars that over hang should be considered too. 

Happy Rails, 

John


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Our club (Mason Dixon Large Scale Railroad Society) has been setting up a modular layout for more than 20 years. The original module of 36 inches by 1200 mm (47-3/16 inches) was originally based upon LGB. The original track spacing was also based on LGB and was 164 mm (6-7/16 inches). Over the years we have changed the diameter of the curves several times from the original R1 (1200 mm) and R2 (1600 mm) to 8 ft and 10 ft diameter to NOW *10 ft diameter and 16 ft diameter*. Many new issues have forced us to separate the track another 1-1/16 inch (NOW *7-1/2 inch spacing*). This was painful enough as 32 modules were nicely landscape for years. Members have various scales from 1:32 to 1:20.3 with locos ranging from MTH Triplex, USA Big Boy & GG1, to Accucraft K36 with all types of rolling stock. The area of "close calls" & damage were an "S" curve zig zag. In this area we have decided to use *20 diameter curves*. Prior to the new diameter track, we would avoid the overhang problem (and side swipe) by adding short sections of straight track to move (offset) the parallel curves more than the standard spacing. I only caution that the curve diameter will affect the minimum required set-up space. http://www.mdlsrs.com/ Drawings on website have not been updated.


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion and I will look into the larger diameters (8' and 10'). Will they fit on the same plan or will the corners need to be expanded? My plans include nothing bigger than a Aristo RS-3 on the outer main and a USA Trains GP30- Kitbashed GP35 combo or a USA Trains GE 44 Tonner on the inner main and all small 50' or less cars (no passenger trains, cars are too expensive, too large and too nice to put on such tight curves) for the shows. The reason I am trying to stay small is I have space issues with my mode of transportation in regards to available space. I drive a 2010 Ford Escape, and space will be at a premium when traveling to the few local shows the layout will fit into, as many local shows have a few or no open layouts at all to due extra needed dealer space.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The RS-3 swings quite wide on curves and it also has body mount couplers. If you look closely, you will see that body length is not the only criteria for overhang, it's also where the trucks are mounted in relation to the ends of the body. 

To make it more confusing, not all trucks are pivoted in the center of the truck. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

We had similar issues of transport, so we redisgned the corner modules in 2 pieces bolted together on the diagonal with no dimension exceeding 4 feet. Basically these are 4 x 4 with corner cut at the diagonal splice. The cut off corner became the filler at the corner. After a while doing this it does get quite a bit of stuff to haul around. We gave up doing train shows and now only do it for a month or more at Christmas.


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand Greg, however, the minimum radius for operation of the RS-3 is 4' Diameter (2' radius) according to the manual. The module diagram I posted from LSOL of the Del Orco style, the inside radius was 47" or just under 4' in radius, meaning when fully assembled the curve would be 8' in diameter, 2x what the Aristo manual says is the minimum the locomotive will make it with "any Aristocraft freight railcars or wooden coaches". So, if I understand my math correctly, a 8' diameter inside main and a 10' diameter outside main with appropriate spacing, would be able to handle all of my equipment, minus maybe the big Pullmans which won't be running anyway.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the manual. 

Borrow one and try it out and see what you think of the manual... 

You will find the overhang is greater than you expected, and the manual's accuracy less than expected. 

Greg


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand Greg. I visited your website recently and discovered the plethora of information on it regarding all the brands you have listed and learned quite a bit about the equipment I already have, and some I have planned to acquire soon, and others that have been removed from that list. Thank you for your time.


----------

